# Silkie



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't like the look of them but is there any thing special about them.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They are very good mommas, cute, fuzzy, docile, and make good chickens for kids. The silkies I have are mainly for looks and for the kids to use for 4-H if they want to.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i have a silkie and they look good and have fantastic personalities, they are great birds.


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

My silkie kept jumping at my 4 year old son and attacking him so I gave it away


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

chickenman18 said:


> My silkie kept jumping at my 4 year old son and attacking him so I gave it away


realy ! i cant imagine mine doing anything as energetic lol


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

When I got them they were chicks and I grew them up with the kids around but they did not like my son.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Silkies have 5 toes, and black skin and purple to mulberry colored combs and wattles. The meat is considered a delicatacy (sp), and they are great broodies and great mothers. And just goofy funny to watch. But I also had a rooster that was psychotic. And they are one of the few true Bantam breeds.


----------

